# "Are you sure you want to Like this post?"



## Shut Up Legs (24 Feb 2015)

This is a question I've been asked a few times by the CC forum software, but why? What prompts this message?


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2015)

Been getting it a bit more of late as well.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Feb 2015)

Not seen that one? Is it certain posters? Ppl on your friend list?


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2015)

Never seen it.


----------



## Keith Oates (24 Feb 2015)

I also never seen that. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## byegad (24 Feb 2015)

I believe it's a forum default for grumpy people.


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2015)

byegad said:


> I believe it's a forum default for grumpy people.



Oi!!! I'm not grumpy

I've seen it occasionally, but I haven't worked out when it occurs, maybe after XXX likes or if you liked a number of posts in a row, not sure.


----------



## Keith Oates (24 Feb 2015)

User said:


> You do actually like posts on occasion?



Only if I like them  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spinney (24 Feb 2015)

byegad said:


> I believe it's a forum default for grumpy people.


Can't be, I've never seen it...


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2015)

Maybe a many people as possible could like the OP and see what happens?


----------



## matiz (24 Feb 2015)

Something funny is going on I don't Like it


----------



## Slioch (24 Feb 2015)

Nope, never seen this message either. I've just "liked" the OP as @Drago suggested, and even "liked" @User's post, but couldn't trigger it.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2015)

Is Adrian still on here? Not heard from him in donkeys.


----------



## Dan B (24 Feb 2015)

User said:


> I can't imagine that liking one of my posts would trigger any doubt software. They are, after all, the product of the distilled wisdom of aeons.


Adr-aeons


----------



## Markymark (24 Feb 2015)

The only warning should come before posts that contain the words...

helmet
HiViz
hello cyclists
celebrity shag


----------



## winjim (24 Feb 2015)

I often accidentally like a post when really I just meant to get to the top of the page


----------



## Slioch (24 Feb 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> The only warning should come before posts that contain the words...
> 
> helmet
> HiViz
> ...



You could probably add to this...

camera
all taxi/bus/lorry/audi drivers are nobbers
and anything posted in "Society, Culture & Politics"


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2015)

Wifi interference?


----------



## Shaun (24 Feb 2015)

This happens when you click the _Like_ control before the page has finished loading and the JavaScript has fully initialised.


----------



## byegad (24 Feb 2015)

winjim said:


> I often accidentally like a post when really I just meant to get to the top of the page


How do you think i get my likes?


----------

